# Is there a list of fader EOs and those that stick?  Thank you!



## SoapGrove (Feb 1, 2014)

Looking to see if anyone has compiled a list of the EOs that fade and the ones that stick around.  Thanks!


----------



## new12soap (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, the scent review board http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php

It requires a paid email address, most people use the one from their service provider, not a free one from yahoo, gmail, etc. You have to register and be approved before you can access it.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 1, 2014)

That link does not give any information, it want you to register.  If I register on every forum like that I would be on 50, at least.  I would like to see the list too.
I am newbie but after long research on internet I am making mine next soap with Bergamot/lavender /  litsea (I hope that right spelling)  Litsea seems to anchor lemon-citrus well as checked in my drier on hot temps.   Clothes come smelling very nice, hopefully it will work in CP soap
lemon/ lemongrass/litsea  
People say that you need to anchor another scent,   Use top , middle and base scent 
I honestly hope someone will give you some info in this forum, it is really good forum)


----------



## mel z (Feb 2, 2014)

In addition to listea cubea a.k.a. May Chang, some add kaolin clay to help retain scent. Citruses fade the fastest, that is why the listea or clay is added.


----------



## lsg (Feb 2, 2014)

Dahila said:


> That link does not give any information, it want you to register. If I register on every forum like that I would be on 50, at least. I would like to see the list too.
> I am newbie but after long research on internet I am making mine next soap with Bergamot/lavender / litsea (I hope that right spelling) Litsea seems to anchor lemon-citrus well as checked in my drier on hot temps. Clothes come smelling very nice, hopefully it will work in CP soap
> lemon/ lemongrass/litsea
> People say that you need to anchor another scent, Use top , middle and base scent
> I honestly hope someone will give you some info in this forum, it is really good forum)


 
IMO, that forum is well worth the registration effort.  A wide range of information is available including essential oil blend recipes.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 2, 2014)

lsg said:


> IMO, that forum is well worth the registration effort.  A wide range of information is available including essential oil blend recipes.



I believe you, but I have nothing to offer cause I am a newbie too
Maybe I should follow and register
I had registered to the forum and find that is kind of difficult to folow the threads,   I am more familiar with forums like this one


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Oct 7, 2014)

new12soap said:


> Yes, the scent review board http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php
> 
> It requires a paid email address, most people use the one from their service provider, not a free one from yahoo, gmail, etc. You have to register and be approved before you can access it.



I have just been to the website but can't even request to register because the email address that you apply to, doesn't show up in its entirely and if I click on it my browser just takes me to a yahoo sign in, which I don't have anyway. Does anyone know what the email address is? If so can you share please or PM me, thanks


----------



## new12soap (Oct 7, 2014)

Okay the problem may be with your browser if you have yahoo set up as your default email. copy the address from the site and paste in to the address line from your paid email account.


----------



## squeakycleanuk (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks new12soap  Its so simple now you've pointed it out to me but yes I can actually copy it, just having a dumb moment obviously


----------



## biarine (Jan 10, 2015)

Patchouli, vetiver, bergamot, palmarosa, cloves, clary sage, rosemary, eucalyptus, geranium, Peru balsam, copaiba balsam and ylang ylang that's just some essential oil that stick.


----------



## abc (Jan 10, 2015)

My ISP does not provide email. I wonder if I used my MMS "email" from my cellphone provider ([email protected]) if that would work??


----------



## SoapGrove (Jan 16, 2015)

biarine said:


> Patchouli, vetiver, bergamot, palmarosa, cloves, clary sage, rosemary, eucalyptus, geranium, Peru balsam, copaiba balsam and ylang ylang that's just some essential oil that stick.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 16, 2015)

abc said:


> My ISP does not provide email. I wonder if I used my MMS "email" from my cellphone provider ([email protected]) if that would work??



I'm sure that would work. The paid email requirement is something they implemented to keep spammers out.


----------



## abc (Jan 16, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> I'm sure that would work. The paid email requirement is something they implemented to keep spammers out.



I tried, 6 days later, I haven't heard back.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 16, 2015)

The site is run by a single individual I think. I heard back in a couple of days.... sorry it's taking a bit for her to get back to you. 

In the interim, you could check out this excellent spreadsheet (mainly FOs) that someone here made. It is split into worksheets by supplier. I recently alphabetized it, because I'm anal retentive about spreadsheets (it's a curse, and I hope no one minds).

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VFTXY5M2o4MVRMZm4wdFE&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=13


----------

